# Butchers Classic Cat Food - Any good?



## KittenNoob (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

I am still in major research mode when it comes to cat food, i've seen a few threads on other parts of the forum and this was mentioned but i thought i would check it out here. 

From what ive read it cereal/fibre free and has high levels of taurine but i cannot find the actual amount of ingredients but on the outset it looks good. 

I know i wont be able to use this food at first with the kitten but im thinking further down the line?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

You can't really ignore the price when answering that question. Yes, it is very good for the money. I would not feed it exclusively but as part of a rotation in which it helps bring down the daily feed cost it does seem a good option. Personally, I prefer Sheba fine flakes as a supermarket option because it has less jelly.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

So Sheba Fine Flakes is cereal/grain free too? 

wondering if I've found another one for the rotation - although mine like the jelly so I don't worry about it.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

The Sheba Terrine Fusion Pouches are apparently also grain free


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

KittenNoob said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am still in major research mode when it comes to cat food, i've seen a few threads on other parts of the forum and this was mentioned but i thought i would check it out here.
> 
> ...


I came to this forum in food research mode too and I'm reassured that the Butchers Classic they were on already is acceptable. However I have changed the dry they used to get as well to a snack of real meat at bed time.

Overall they now have about a tin and a half between them once I've thrown away leftovers yet Molly is losing some weight which she needed to do. It's convenient for me as they sell it in all the supermarkets near me, a good price, and both cats like all the flavours though they do have their favourites, but nothing is wasted in a multipack. I find some tins have more jelly than others though.

Not sure why you can't feed it at the beginning, other than being a bit low on the calorie side?


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Jannor said:


> So Sheba Fine Flakes is cereal/grain free too?
> 
> wondering if I've found another one for the rotation - although mine like the jelly so I don't worry about it.


If you believe the labels (which I do), yes. They seem to have reformulated Sheba so that the gravy/sauce based product contains cereals, veggies and sugars but the jelly and pate products do not. I guess the jelly is set with gelatine and guar gum.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Satori said:


> If you believe the labels (which I do), yes. They seem to have reformulated Sheba so that the gravy/sauce based product contains cereals, veggies and sugars but the jelly and pate products do not. I guess the jelly is set with gelatine and guar gum.


Thanks - I'll try it. I'll soon know if labels aren't true :smile:


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> I came to this forum in food research mode too and I'm reassured that the Butchers Classic they were on already is acceptable. However I have changed the dry they used to get as well to a snack of real meat at bed time.
> 
> Overall they now have about a tin and a half between them once I've thrown away leftovers yet Molly is losing some weight which she needed to do. It's convenient for me as they sell it in all the supermarkets near me, a good price, and both cats like all the flavours though they do have their favourites, but nothing is wasted in a multipack. I find some tins have more jelly than others though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Jannor said:


> Thanks - I'll try it. I'll soon know if labels aren't true :smile:


:lol: I know what you mean. I gave my boys a pouch each for supper two nights ago, in the interests of science . If that had been Sheba fillets in gravy I would have been scrubbing projectile diarrhea of the walls. No untoward side effects here. I'll be keeping some in for extreme treat usage.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

ForeverHome said:


> I came to this forum in food research mode too and I'm reassured that the Butchers Classic they were on already is acceptable. However I have changed the dry they used to get as well to a snack of real meat at bed time.
> 
> Overall they now have about a tin and a half between them once I've thrown away leftovers yet Molly is losing some weight which she needed to do. It's convenient for me as they sell it in all the supermarkets near me, a good price, and both cats like all the flavours though they do have their favourites, but nothing is wasted in a multipack. I find some tins have more jelly than others though.
> 
> Not sure why you can't feed it at the beginning, other than being a bit low on the calorie side?


A PF member (can't remember who) called Butchers and they were told that it is an all life-stage product suitable for young kittens. The only issue would be, as you say, that it is low calorie.


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't know what they put in that jelly but Mr T wolfs it down so fast it can hardly be touching the sides. He licks every single scrap off his plate, unlike the messy left-overs he nearly always abandons when it's a more expensive brand.

Butchers Classic is his treat food. He's a cheap date.


----------



## KittenNoob (Feb 13, 2014)

Satori said:


> You can't really ignore the price when answering that question. Yes, it is very good for the money. I would not feed it exclusively but as part of a rotation in which it helps bring down the daily feed cost it does seem a good option. Personally, I prefer Sheba fine flakes as a supermarket option because it has less jelly.


Thank you i will take a look at that 



ForeverHome said:


> I came to this forum in food research mode too and I'm reassured that the Butchers Classic they were on already is acceptable. However I have changed the dry they used to get as well to a snack of real meat at bed time.
> 
> Overall they now have about a tin and a half between them once I've thrown away leftovers yet Molly is losing some weight which she needed to do. It's convenient for me as they sell it in all the supermarkets near me, a good price, and both cats like all the flavours though they do have their favourites, but nothing is wasted in a multipack. I find some tins have more jelly than others though.
> 
> Not sure why you can't feed it at the beginning, other than being a bit low on the calorie side?


With it being low on the calorie side what could i use with it to beef it up? Or just feed him more?


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

KittenNoob said:


> With it being low on the calorie side what could i use with it to beef it up? Or just feed him more?


Well my cats are indoor adults so I'm glad of a low-calorie food, but I still add real meat and also Webbox sticks for their teeth because the little beggars won't touch a raw bone. So I'm not best placed to advise on a nutritional quality extra but I'm sure many others will be able to help you with this


----------



## KittenNoob (Feb 13, 2014)

ForeverHome said:


> Well my cats are indoor adults so I'm glad of a low-calorie food, but I still add real meat and also Webbox sticks for their teeth because the little beggars won't touch a raw bone. So I'm not best placed to advise on a nutritional quality extra but I'm sure many others will be able to help you with this


Yeah my little boy will be an indoor cat too, i would be too scared to let him out lol!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine have 1 raw meal a day too so they're fine.

try him on scraps when you have meat - see if he'll go for it.


----------

